# It's a BIG ONE!!!



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I thought today would be a good day to get out and fish a local pond where the bass had been turned on. This was also the first day I had to get out since the monsoon last week! I went with a buddy and was rather suprised. We managed probably 6 or 7 between the two of us on plastic lizards. I managed to hook a couple and land one on a white spinnerbait. It was cloudy, windy, and raining just a little. Don't know if that did it. They all were on the smaller side 8-12 inches. The last 2 times in there had been averaging 2 pounds with bigger fish. 
I decided to hit another pond and that is where the BIG ONE was. THe pond was pretty muddy still so I tied on a Mann's -1 series that dives a foot in a chartuse green with orange belly. I threw it past a tree in the corner and as soon as it made it past there, the water BLEW UP!!  I thought I had on that 8 pound bass I'm looking for when I see it's a CATFISH! After a few moments, I landed a 24 inch, 4.5 channel cat. After a few pictures, I put it back in the pond for some later excitement. The owner had just told me that he had some catfish in there, now I know how big they are. I did manage to land about 3 small bass on the crankbait and had nice bass swipe at lure, but there was a hookset malfunction!!
Still a good time to get out and get back to fishing. Just thought I would share how I did!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on that fine catfish!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i sure you noticed the better fight from the cat than than a 4 lb bass.heh heh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> i sure you noticed the better fight from the cat than than a 4 lb bass.heh heh



amen! Nice catch!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I thought I had on that 8 pound bass I'm looking for when I see it's a CATFISH!


I just want you to think of the fight you had with that cat and multiply it  










A few times


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Hookset malfunction or user error?? lol See you at Power in a couple weeks.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

katfish said:


> I just want you to think of the fight you had with that cat and multiply it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're killing me man..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Lousy stinkin' slimey catfish......


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

THat is one heck of a mouth to see coming out of the water! I could go for that though!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You lucky sons of guns - must be nice to catch fish like that on a regular basis 

Mrfishohio, I'll be living in Cinci this summer - maybe Loiuville - I think somewhere in your neck of the woods, think I could talk you into taking me out?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

good deal DOUG!


----------

